# Shoptemp Bugs



## Rasas (Feb 15, 2011)

Vanity City Mods just has the problem with all their products of them having the best price despite not selling it for the best price due to the negative.
Wii-Chip.co.uk has some products such as Acekard 2i at lower price then what they actually sell them for.
EZ-Flash Vi Simple Edition is said to sell for 0.00 at iLoveR4i.com but sells for much more. 
There are some others but they aren't that important.


----------



## Costello (Feb 15, 2011)

hi,

for the first issue, there was a bug with the canadian currency. It was set to: 1 USD = -1 CAD
so when converting from CAD (they input their price in CAD) it transformed all the prices into negative prices...
i've fixed the bug, and its not their fault, so lets not blame them for it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





second issue: shops input their price in their main currency, then we display it in YOUR currency.
so due to conversion issues the rate might not be 100% the same if either website (ours or theirs) has outdated currency exchange rates

for iLoveR4i it may have been fixed because I didnt notice the issue.

Either way, a big thanks to you mate, we need people watching out for cheaters stores. Reports like yours are extremely useful.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 15, 2011)

@Costello: Is there a delay with prices being displayed? ie. If a shop just registered (or however they handle prices) and puts all products from their store to Shoptemp, will it lag behind before all products are available or do they have to put them manually?


-Qtis


----------



## Costello (Feb 16, 2011)

they have to input their price manually; and there is no lag. 
when they enter their prices, it displays instantly


----------



## Evo.lve (Feb 16, 2011)

Is there a rule saying that the price shown has to be the regular price and not a special price?

Because then a shop could put in a ridiculous price, say $5 for an Ak2i, sell it at that price for like one minute and say it was their special price and they "forgot" to change it.


----------



## Costello (Feb 16, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Is there a rule saying that the price shown has to be the regular price and not a special price?
> 
> Because then a shop could put in a ridiculous price, say $5 for an Ak2i, sell it at that price for like one minute and say it was their special price and they "forgot" to change it.


they could change the price for 1 minute but as soon as the price is changed back, they need to update it on shoptemp again.
if they 'forget to change it back' they'll get blamed and their reputation will be tarnished...


----------

